# Finish for aspen while keeping it white?



## LiveEdge (Dec 18, 2013)

Any tips on the best way to protect aspen while keeping it as white as possible? Spray on lacquer? It will be for a jewelry box so heavy use or adverse conditions are not an issue.


----------



## NiteWalker (May 7, 2011)

You want a water white clear coat. 
Crystalac super premium and general finishes enduro clear poly are two excellent choices. Crystalac is hard to get at the moment so I switched to the enduro clear poly. It will probably be my go-to finish from now on.

Both clear coats mentioned above dry crystal clear and stay that way, so no color change.

Both are waterborne, so you also get the benefits of low voc, easy clean up and fast drying times.


----------



## SuperCubber (Feb 23, 2012)

+1 for water-based. I've used GF water-based poly and it is crystal clear.


----------



## ClintSearl (Dec 8, 2011)

Rattlecan lacquer. It's a no-brainer.


----------



## NiteWalker (May 7, 2011)

Count, I was under the impression lacquer yellows over time?


----------



## Finisherman (May 3, 2013)

A waterborne finish or a water-white CAB lacquer would work well here


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

Lacquer is color neutral if you want it to stay white.


----------



## mojapitt (Dec 31, 2011)

Water based poly from here also


----------



## pintodeluxe (Sep 12, 2010)

I would use clear shellac, which imparts almost no color to poplar. I think aspen would finish equally well with clear shellac.









You could also try non-yellowing lacquer such as Rudd Duracat.
http://lumberjocks.com/reviews/3861


----------



## Underdog (Oct 29, 2012)

White Paint. 
Seriously. Really.
That'll keep it white.

;-)


----------



## MalcolmLaurel (Dec 15, 2013)

I'd pick clear shellac too.


----------



## LiveEdge (Dec 18, 2013)

Ah, the answer's clarity is stark. All I need to do is use water based poly, lacquer, shellac, or paint. I can't go wrong!  I'll probably use water-based poly since I have some and have a little experience with it. Now I just have to build the box…


----------



## woodchuckerNJ (Dec 4, 2013)

Waterbased poly. Clear, easy to apply


----------



## warnerrichardson (Jan 26, 2014)

What would you use to keep the wood as white as possible on an exterior application where it will see heavy use?


----------



## shampeon (Jun 3, 2012)

Nitro lacquer will yellow over time, yes. Acrylic lacquer won't as easily.


----------

